# Le Creuset Poterie



## cindylouhoo (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm hoping to replace some old bakeware with a few new pieces. I like the looks of the Le Creuset Poterie. Seems like easy cleanup. Anyone have any pieces? Which work best for you? Anyone not like it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi cindylouhoo!!!!

They look good to me!!!  I have only used the cast iron with the coating inside and out and I really liked it - very easy cleanup.  This looks to be easy cleanup too.  Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 21, 2004)

I got some for wedding presents, too, and they are great.  We've thought about carrying them in our webstore, but I worry about shipping costs.  They're so heavy...


----------

